# What's the oldest tank you have?



## Willfull (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 125g that i have had for 15 years. It has some minor scratches and corner chips but it has never leaked. This beast has followed me through 3 separate moves and has spent time as a terrarium, palaudarium, and a planted aquarium. I call her Bertha.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I've got a 20Long that I've had for over twenty years. I've had it in Arizona, California, North Carolina and now here in Texas. It does need new silicone around the top of the frame, as condensation leaks in drips on the outside of the glass...


----------

